# Differences



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

What are the differences between the 4000-40-50-55 series John Deere tractors?


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

HP.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

http://www.tractordata.com

this link is no substitute for first hand knowledge from folks on here but is a quick way to get some details about tractors

Shelia


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Not much motor and cab improvments other than that not much


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

40-60 series.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Troy Farmer said:


> What are the differences between the 4000-40-50-55 series John Deere tractors?


40 series the power shifts are 8 speed and if you want 4 wheel drive you get it in hydraulic. 50-60 series they are 15 speed powershift and mfwd. What information are you looking for?


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

IH 1586 said:


> 40 series the power shifts are 8 speed and if you want 4 wheel drive you get it in hydraulic. 50-60 series they are 15 speed powershift and mfwd. What information are you looking for?


Just looking to the future. I would like to get a 100 plus hp tractor for mowing and baling. The 55 series are my favorite. But they are pricey. The 40 series seem not to be as pricey. I had wondered how the AC system and hydraulics compared between them.


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

Spring for a 50+ Series. The 15 speed Powershift alone is well worth it. And if you're looking at FWD, the hydraulic drive is about 1 notch above useless. The instrument clusters were upgraded with every series, along with with a few other knick-knacks, but they are pretty much the same functionally.

I've had A/C issues with all of them, but nothing catastrophic. If there's any difference in the hydraulics, it's not enough for me to notice.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

PackMan2170 said:


> Spring for a 50+ Series. The 15 speed Powershift alone is well worth it. And if you're looking at FWD, the hydraulic drive is about 1 notch above useless. The instrument clusters were upgraded with every series, along with with a few other knick-knacks, but they are pretty much the same functionally.
> 
> I've had A/C issues with all of them, but nothing catastrophic. If there's any difference in the hydraulics, it's not enough for me to notice.


What if someone just wanted a 2wd quad range?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> What if someone just wanted a 2wd quad range?


Nothing wrong really with the 40 series but avoid the 30 series unless you like buying fuel. Also the 4450's were not nearly as fuel efficient as the 4455's. I happen to like them all , except the ones with the hyd fwa. They just get you stuck deeper then quit and leave you there.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I would just be looking @ 2wd.


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

I'd still opt for a 15 speed Powershift. Besides being better to fine-tune your ground-speed, they are much smoother shifting


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't know about the 100hp range but I know that several 30 and 40 series articulated tractors had engines replaced with 50 series instead of rebuilding the original engine. From what I remember there wasn't much hp difference, but the torque band on the newer series made a big difference. I also agree that hydraulic front assist is better than 2wd, maybe, and the 15 speed is nice.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

55 series engine had a better cyl head for less fuel consumption. Cyl heads are sought after for pulling tractors. 55 series has gear driven water pump which I dislike for when seal goes out & bleed hole(very difficult to see) in WP is plugged coolant ends up in engine crankcase. my 4255 has over 11,400 hrs on it with no overhaul. I agree 15 powershift trans on 50 & 55 series is better than 8 sp PS. Quad range trans are basically the same


----------

